# Strange Lettering



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Post here pictures of planes with strange lettering. I feel sorry for the bastard who had to fly this P-40...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 4, 2005)

Never mind the Jerrys, he'd be a natural target for his wingers!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Imagine if the pilot was some sort of feared ace, and when reported to German high Command:

"Did you see the lettering on ze side of ze aircraft?"

"Ja, GA-Y!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2005)

that plane was also named "london's pride"


----------



## tundra_tramp (Jan 5, 2005)

GA-Y. AK772  Kittyhawk Mk I "London Pride" (printed just above the start of the "Y") bomb attached was flown by F/Sgt. H.G. Burney No. 112 "Shark" Sqdn. Desert Air Force Gambut, Libya lost near Bir Hakeim May 30th 1942-note the exhaust plugs to keep the sand out in first photo. The second photo was taken by Polish airmen who also flew "London Pride"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow what a coincidence, the plane happens to be in the Squadron that is your speciality! 8)

Nice picture BTW 8)


----------



## tundra_tramp (Jan 6, 2005)

That it is and proud to have it there and the memory of the true men that flew her. Had never seen the lettering brought to anyones attention until now with your first post. I wonder what brought the connection out from your mind.
 
Cheers Tundra


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2005)

He's a pervert.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmmm... what about the "Enola Gay"???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2005)

That was the name of the pilot's mother. 'Gay' was her maiden name.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

The Enola Gay going on a bombing run with that GA-Y P-40 as escort with a couple of small bombs, could be called a 'Gang Bang'


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 6, 2005)

Now, now, the word 'gay' had none of the meanings that it does today..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes but little did they know that people would laugh in a few years time


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2005)

Lets see if we can find code letters spelling 'TIT' or 'FAG' or something.  
Just out of curiosity, of course.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2005)

Or SE X?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2005)

Ah yes!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Or NO-B...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 7, 2005)

S-TD wouldn't be a winner either....

Or P-MT for that matter....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Or HI-V

HR-T could be good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2005)

a 1sqn mossie had the roundel between the lettering so it looked like "mona" the "o" being the roundell, and he got the inspiration from me, a 3 view of that very same aircraft is in a book of mine...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Why is mona funny...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

it's not, it's just strange, no-one ever said it had to be funny........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Buts its not really interesting is it...Tons of planes could have silly made up words like that...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

like.............

and since when was mona a made up name??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Apart from that stupid cartoon vampire Ive never heard it used as an actual name...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

The Mona Lisa?????


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

I knew a retard named Mona once.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

An actual retard or someone who acted like one?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

No she really was a retard. It was kinda sad, she used to retrieve coins, so people would through pennies and she would pick them all up.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

That is both really, really cruel and really, really funny at the same time!

Kind of a guilty guffaw.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

You're only human, Med. Me too! That is kinda funny!


----------



## JCS (Jan 8, 2005)

> she used to retrieve coins, so people would through pennies and she would pick them all up.



I got to school with this retarded kid that does that, only thing is when he picks them up he whips them at people. One time he hit a teacher right in the head with one


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Retards....... Tards for short........

Worst Bumper Sticker known to Mankind:

Hire the Handicapped... They're Fun to Watch.......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Mona picked up all the pennies that people threw. It was kind of funny, but I was good friends with her sister, so it was tough to laugh or not to. Anyway, I wonder if she got the last laugh and lives in a mansion now with all those pennies saved up.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

that's really sad, i don't know why people do that, i don't think it's funny at all...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

I know lots of mentally handicapped people, my cousin's mentally handicapped and I feel really sorry for him cos his dad (my uncle) is a complete asshole who has no manners or respect for anyone, and he forces my cousin to help him work and stuff, its a shame...


----------



## pgf_666 (Jul 31, 2007)

Medvedya said:


> Now, now, the word 'gay' had none of the meanings that it does today..



 Actually, the term was used with _that_ conotation going back to the late 18th C....there was even a late '30's 'screwball comedy' with Cary Grant swapping bodies with his wife...she--in Grant's body--puts on her normal frock to do something, and someone questions it, and the response is "I've gone gay", which somehow got tottally by the Hayes office, and even made it onto TV....can't remember the name, though, one might try the IMDB....

pgf 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2007)

This was a 2 year dead thread which had been solved before --> no need to bring it up again...


----------



## HoHun (Jul 31, 2007)

> Actually, the term was used with _that_ conotation going back to the late 18th C....

Online Etymology Dictionary

Eric Brown on strange lettering (from "Wings of the Luftwaffe"):

"He 111P-1 bombers awaiting delivery to the Luftwaffe in 1939. The singularly inappropriate radio call sign on the fuselage of the second aircraft is noteworthy."

(The photographs shows a He 111 with the code NO+GO.)

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Dolpho (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello, in Aachen ( Germany ) There is a T-6 with the Callsign D-FUKK. Have a look at Banana-Airforce - die etwas andere Fliegergruppe


----------

